# A late start



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 24, 2006)

I woke up at 6 figuring to have the butts and brisket on by 7  .  The wife yells upstairs as I was getting dressed that there was a fire call with two vehicles involved and injuries so I switched hats and went to the rescue.  Well, while I was on scene my engine got a second call to assist the rescue squad on another call not far from there #-o .  So, here it is 8:15 and I am just getting the chimney lit.  I guess its going to be a LOOOOOONG day.

I'll post pics along the way. :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 24, 2006)

Wel Bill don't you feel better you were there to help those folks?!  Thanks for your service bud, now get to cooking!!!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 24, 2006)

Hang in there Bill. I for one am glad there are guy's like you around. You do a great service.  =D>


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 24, 2006)

AHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 24, 2006)

Bill you picked a perfect day brother!  High 70's and sunny!  Get the beer on ice, it's party time!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 24, 2006)

Petunia is full today.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 24, 2006)

Damn brother!!!!!!!!!  You've gotta day of cooking ahead of you!!


----------



## wittdog (May 24, 2006)

Bill that is one pretty site.


----------



## Finney (May 24, 2006)

Yes he does, but it's looking good so far.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

Dayem!    =P~  =P~ 

again


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 24, 2006)

It's been a smokey day for you all around!


----------



## Bruce B (May 24, 2006)

Damn Bill, you need a bigger pit. I feel bad with my one lonely brisket.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 24, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Damn Bill, you need a bigger pit. I feel bad with my one lonely brisket.



Don't feel bad Bruce, us amateurs can cook some mighty fine Q on our WSM's!   8-[   Just ask the monkey.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 24, 2006)

Progress Pics

Turkey was brined over night




Butts are at 160*


----------



## cflatt (May 24, 2006)

Bill, how old were your girls when they started helping you with your q ? mine is 12 and a half and wants to start being my helper this weekend . I am more excited about that than all the food we're gonna cook She's excited about posting the finished results on here. She's started reading some of the threads with me when she gets off the bus and was excited to see that there was a dad on here with a daughter that helped with the cooks.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 24, 2006)

cflatt said:
			
		

> Bill, how old were your girls when they started helping you with your q ? mine is 12 and a half and wants to start being my helper this weekend . I am more excited about that than all the food we're gonna cook She's excited about posting the finished results on here. She's started reading some of the threads with me when she gets off the bus and was excited to see that there was a dad on here with a daughter that helped with the cooks.



I cant tell you how great it feels to have your kids help with Q.  Both of my daughters have always been a big help with my catering for years.  Lilq'er was around 12 when she started getting interested in Q.  She goes to all but this last comp with me.  LOVE having her with me.  She posts on here under Lilq'er.


----------



## Puff1 (May 24, 2006)

Lookin' good Billy boy :!:


----------



## Cliff H. (May 24, 2006)

Looks really goooooood.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 24, 2006)

butts are gettin perdy





Brisket is done


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 24, 2006)

Sure wish I passed Gordonsville on the way home!


----------



## oompappy (May 24, 2006)

Yep, Purrrty butts!!!
Looks like someone scored the fat cap???


----------



## Puff1 (May 24, 2006)

Well, it's 10:30 where's the pic's?????? 8-[


----------



## Finney (May 25, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Well, it's 10:30 where's the pic's?????? 8-[


Yeah........................


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 25, 2006)

Sorry about that fellers.  Got some late company and they didnt leave until late.  Here is the brisket pic.  The butts I left foiled because that is how I am going to reheat them on Saturday.  What a day in the smoke.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 25, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another fire call?    [-o<  [-X


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 25, 2006)

Brisket looks good!  Turn the flash on next time!  8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 25, 2006)

Looked good in that HUGE picture.


----------



## Puff1 (May 25, 2006)

Nice Bill :!:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Brisket looks good!  Turn the flash on next time!  8-[


Yeah, and set it to "Macro" Mode.  8-[ 

Looks great!!  =P~


----------

